# Unknown language: te u geoerredei



## djunny

Hello! I dont know what this means. Can you help me?? I think that this is Spanish and is an computer language like cyber language. Can sombody help me translating it? 
The expression is: "te u geoerredei "
Thanks a million 

Olá! Estou um pouco confusa. Ma amiga minha espanhola escreveu isto no msn e eu nao percebi. Alguem me pode esclarecer? 
Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

Dá umas ideias ao basco...


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> Dá umas ideias ao basco...


 
And what makes you think it should be Basque?

Djunny, would you mind telling us more about the expression? Any background information? Did you hear the expression said by someone or see it written?


----------



## Outsider

I guess it might also be Dutch or Afrikaans...


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> I guess it might also be Dutch or Afrikaans...


 
The last word lets me doubt it's a Germanic language. However, this is just wild guessing and we won't find a suitable translation by just speculating and throwing some languages into the room.


----------



## Lugubert

Whodunit said:


> And what makes you think it should be Basque?


The -rr- and the general look. But the Basque dictionaries at yourdictionary.com didn't recognize _geoerredei_.


----------



## Ander

I recognize the name of an Italian clothes designer in the name. As it is a girl who sent the message it could have a connection with it.


----------



## Arrius

Admittedly the Dutch and Afrikaans for you (polite form) is_ u_ and _te_ is to in those languages but there isn't enough here to show this is really Germanic. The third word appears to contain the internationally used Greek root _geo_ (world) and the Spanish word _red_ (from Latin _retia_ net) so I should think it means *world wide web*, the -ei probably a plural suffix something like Italian and the -er merely a link between two component words. 
Some Sherlock Holmes may now continue the investigation or perhaps the original questioner will offer us some more of this exceedingly brief sample.


----------



## Joannes

It's not Dutch, nor Afrikaans. (At least not recognizable without any context.) Personally I have no clue as to what language it might be (more context would be helpful).


----------



## Aurin

Arrius said:


> Admittedly the Dutch and Afrikaans for you (polite form) is_ u_ and _te_ is to in those languages but there isn't enough here to show this is really Germanic. The third word appears to contain the internationally used Greek root _geo_ (world) and the Spanish word _red_ (from Latin _retia_ net) so I should think it means *world wide web*, the -ei probably a plural suffix something like Italian and the -er merely a link between two component words.
> Some Sherlock Holmes may now continue the investigation or perhaps the original questioner will offer us some more of this exceedingly brief sample.


 
I recognize Greek: geo (world)
                Basque: erre (burn)
                Latin: dei (of God)


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

Hi guys,
I'm sorry that's not Basque at all xD


----------

